# New Holland Team List



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is a list of contestants for next week:

Lo'-N-Slo' BBQ
Free Range BBQ
Hoff Daddy's BBQ
PA Midnight Smoker
Baba and The Pig Man
Smokin' S'Wine
Pork & Deans BBQ
Team Agave
Pennsylvania Pork Meisters
Layman Family BBQ
Bad Bones BBQ Crew
Two Fat Polocks
Smokey T's Pit Crew
Off Da Bone
Verus BBQ
Late Night Whiskey Smokers
Guts' Smokehouse
Pennsylvania Posse BBQ Team
Joboy's BBQ
Dixie Bones BBQ
K & J Barbeque
Pequea Pullers
Pigs by the Moon BBQ
3 Eyz BBQ
Lost Nation Smoke Company
Smokey Bottom Boys
S & S Grilling and BBQ
Smoken Dudes
Jack's Down Home
Pig Pen BBQ
Campfire Cookers
Swine Done Fine
War Pigs
Smokers Delight BBQ
Hog Heads
Smoke Happens
Black Tie BBQ
Windy Acres BBQ
Polka Pigs
Smoke Shackers
Tarheel Smokers
Shenandoah Q Crew
Brique House BBQ
Philly Pigs BBQ Team
Fat Tommy's BBQ
Jerry Elliott's Bar-B0Que
Dizzy Pig BBQ
Smoke Stack Lightning BBQ
Wild Bill BQ
Ribs Within
Pigstatic Bar-B-Cue
Chili Dave and the Hotties
Mo Mo BBQ Co.
Smoke in Da Eye
Mr Mark's BBQ
Buttrub.com
Backyard All-Stars
Southern Smoked Barbecue
Philly Blind Pig BBQ
Smokin' Gnome BBQ
Up In Smoke
Double D's BBQ
North Coast BBQ Society
Big Daddy's Appajala BBQ
Christmas City BBQ
The Redneck Pit Krew
Up in Smoke Bar-B-Que
Chez Pavillion
Butthead BBQ Team
Hillbilly Grillers
Who Are Those Guys?
The BBQ Guru


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow....a few big names in there. Should be a great weekend. See you on Thursday.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 17, 2007)

We won't get there until early Friday morning Brian...but it'll have to be noon somewhere


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll be cooking the brisket for Joboy's BBQ.  Cant wait.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 18, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I'll be cooking the brisket for Joboy's BBQ.  Cant wait.



Let's not get too excited [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 18, 2007)

That contest has always been on my wish list.  

Good luck to Bill, Rich and anyone else I may not recognize.

Good Q you!

Jack


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Have fun guys! I'm beat. A week of NOT cooking BBQ will be GREAT! I'm gearing for THE ROYAL!!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 19, 2007)

Good luck fellas. Some tough teams at that one. I got my top 5 picked!


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 21, 2007)

We should be rolling down to the Philly area around 2AM on Friday. We hope to get to the site before noon. 

New Holland is my favorite contest and one I've always scored at (worst finish is 6th overall over the last 4 years). We'll probably have a big team, with a big party on Friday night. Really looking forward to it, we cooked great last weekend and feel good about our new techniques.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry I'll miss ya Rich! I have cooked BBQ (catering) 10 weeks in a row. I am burnt out and missing my family! I'll catch you at Oinktoberfest. Bubba and Bruce will be there though. They are the brains of the operation anyway. (I am the looks and personality) .


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2007)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> We should be rolling down to the Philly area around 2AM on Friday. We hope to get to the site before noon.
> 
> New Holland is my favorite contest and one I've always scored at (worst finish is 6th overall over the last 4 years). We'll probably have a big team, with a big party on Friday night. Really looking forward to it, we cooked great last weekend and feel good about our new techniques.



Hey Rich, it seems like you did fine with the old techniques. Looking forward to seeing you this weekend.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 22, 2007)

Kevin,

I didn't Fran Fry, the Frying Pan team on that list [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------

